# Kernel panic when shutting down the system

## dolohow

Hello again!

I have a kernel panic when shutting down the system after added module for Ralink RT61 and installed firmware.

Kernel config:

http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=yx9yfKaZ

dmesg

http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=qeMaYg8q

Can't paste the kernel panic messages because it didn't save in log files or I don't know where to find it.

Thanks for help,

dolohow

----------

## eccerr0r

The panic message would be more helpful to determine what's wrong...

Unfortunately a lot of panics (versus an 'oops') cause the system to stop writing to disk in fears that it may corrupt the disk, so that's why sometimes it's not written, you'll need to either use a serial console with another machine or something like this to capture it.  Sometimes a photograph will be sufficient but some of the good bits tends to scroll off...

----------

## toralf

 *dolohow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Can't paste the kernel panic messages because it didn't save in log files or I don't know where to find it.

 Usually at the screen  :Very Happy:  (if it is not a remote/headless system).

Pastebin a photo of it via ompload or friends and put here in the forum the link to it.

----------

## dolohow

The last in my opinion lines from kernel panic message:

```
rt61 - config +0x1dl/0x2b0

kernel panic - not syncing:

Fatal exception in interrupt

Disabling non-boot CPUs
```

----------

## eccerr0r

Okay...assuming it really is... can you duplicate it by ifconfig the wlan down and rmmoding the same module, manually?

(shut down Networkmanager/Gnome first if you're running it of course,  May want to try this in single user mode after logging out of X11)

If it does duplicate, this is probably a driver/hardware issue, you can try a newer driver (this is the in-kernel driver or ?)

if it does not, need to delve in further...

----------

## dolohow

```
ifconfig wlan0 down

Nothing happened.
```

```
modprobe -r rt61pci

Nothing happened.
```

The computer is shutting down properly without module loaded, but  when I restarting the system problem did not show up.

----------

## eccerr0r

Hmm..only thing I can think of now is just some ordering function during shutdown...  Blah.

Ghetto way to fix this is to make a stop script that upon shutdown, down wlan0 and rmmod it before continuing...

I wish there was a way to see how far it got during shutdown before it hit the oops - specifically what was it trying to run... and maybe even add the down and rmmod there...

----------

## dolohow

I'm living in the near of network provider and the owner was so kind that give me a few cards to testing. 

from wicd:

```
-100 (14%) dbM Network controller: Ralink corp. Wireless PCI Adapter RT2400 / RT2460

-64 (74%) dbM Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g

-1 dbM (33%) Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
```

kernel: 3.3.8

hardware:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Complex

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6530D]

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Port

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson SMBus Controller (rev 13)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson Azalia Controller (rev 01)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson LPC Bridge (rev 11)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:16.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:16.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 0 (rev 43)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 6

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 7

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
```

Looks like rt61pci have a problem with driver, because I have one more card and kernel panic showing up on both of them.

The card RT2460 have also problem, because signal is always -100 dbM and constantly losing the connection.

Gonna report the bugs.

How to change name of device from wlan5 to wlan0?

----------

